
If employers offer 100% WFH, how will those in high COL areas compete? - causehealth101
Twitter, for example: why would they pay $200K for a software engineer in San Francisco, when they can pay $150K for the same talent in another city?<p>How will those living in high COL areas compete with that?
======
shams93
Yeah this is why being stuck in LA I can't find work to save my life I have to
compete with cheap it basically means many of us will die from poverty if we
can't move and I can't also got no ubemplpy and no food stamps so it's
literally a race with starvation but looks like starvation will win.

------
sharemywin
Some companies offer salary adjustments based on where you live.

~~~
Trasmatta
I think OP is saying that's the problem, companies like Twitter may prefer
paying a salary adjusted rate of $150k to someone in a cheaper city than $200k
to someone in SF who's not going to come into the office anyway.

